# Do you hate heterosexuals?



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

See how ridiculous that sounds?


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Oh Willow! :rock:


----------



## gideonprime (Oct 17, 2007)

:hysterical:

Nice Willow!


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2011)

A lot of women hate guys. It's a free country, I guess...


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm not predigest i hate all homosapians :thumb:


----------



## atobols (Jan 7, 2010)

I don't hate all heterosexuals, only the ones that openly flaunt it.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

atobols said:


> I don't hate all heterosexuals, only the ones that openly flaunt it.


:dance:


----------



## Curtis B (Aug 15, 2008)

atobols said:


> I don't hate all heterosexuals, only the ones that openly flaunt it.


You need to talk to my wife. She tried to kiss me in the parking lot the other day, and I had to stop her. She had no idea she might offend gay people.:umno:


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

atobols said:


> I don't hate all heterosexuals, only the ones that openly flaunt it.


Yeah, those Straight Pride parades really get me.


----------



## atobols (Jan 7, 2010)

mnn2501 said:


> Yeah, those Straight Pride parades really get me.


When I first read this I thought you were joking but I googled it just to be sure. What do you know... there really are straight pride parades. I learn something new every day.


----------



## FourDeuce (Jun 27, 2002)

Curtis B said:


> You need to talk to my wife. She tried to kiss me in the parking lot the other day, and I had to stop her. She had no idea she might offend gay people.:umno:


They don't just offend gay people. They offend all "right-thinking" people with their shameful displays of public affection.:ashamed:


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

willow_girl said:


> See how ridiculous that sounds?


I love you. :buds:


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

A lot of women hate men. What's your point? A lot of men hate women. In fact if you go by statistics men brutalize women and always have. Rfeason enough for some women to hate men.

Lately men have really begun to whine about how women hate men. This has more to to with the actual man doing the whining than with women who are independent and selective. Women no longer have to tolerate the things that kept them down - dependent and controlled. Education, birth control and just taking charge of our lives and not accepting limitations placed on us has changed the world and the dynamics between the sexes. This is very difficult for some men to adjust to. Strong, confident men have no problem dealing with an equal.


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

If women were coconut or lima beans, I'd have a reason to hate them ....
Ohio Rusty ><>


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

using that exact same title last night......





and then I thought better of it.:icecream:





The soon to be ex-wife says she no longer loves me......does that count as the same thing???:umno:



I might add, that she's cut her hair real short to a 'butch' look, changed the color 5 times in 4 weeks and now dresses 'funny'.....hmmmm? 


Actually she always dressed funny.....


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Women hating men is called misandry. Men hating women is called misogyny. Not quite correct to say they hate 'hetrosexuals'.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

atobols said:


> When I first read this I thought you were joking but I googled it just to be sure. What do you know... there really are straight pride parades. I learn something new every day.


I was joking - never heard of one.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm an equal opportunity hater- any kind of self-righteous, whiney, foolish loudmouth will do.


----------



## KnowOneSpecial (Sep 12, 2010)

copperkid3 said:


> using that exact same title last night......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does wear flannel and hang out with a woman who says things like, "Hi, my name's Alice. Wanna go to the cock fights?" :ashamed:


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm really liking my heterosexual sheep that reproduce and make me money. I don't even care if they show public displays of affection.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

OK, OK- I'm sure that most people understand this already but it has been nagging at me for an hour- this is not a valid question. It has a load of assumptions attached- one of those "Have you stopped beating your wife" sort of things. 

The statement "Do you hate heterosexuals? " only sounds ridiculous if you have already decided that no one would say such a thing. So no- it doesn't sound ridiculous. Only less frequently heard. Statistically. It is very possible to hate heterosexuals.

It's like implying the phrase "I hate red skies" sounds ridiculous because you never heard anyone say "I hate blue skies." Which BTW I bet has been also said. 

I'm not critizing the thought behind this idea just that it doesn't work. Socrates would have blushed.

Sorry- now I will go hide my pedantic self.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

copperkid3 said:


> The soon to be ex-wife says she no longer loves me......does that count as the same thing???:umno:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Has she taken to packing a chainsaw now? :run:


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

where I want to said:


> I'm an equal opportunity hater- any kind of self-righteous, whiney, foolish loudmouth will do.


:hysterical: :thumb:


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Not as a general rule. Try not to hate anybody for that matter. I do find them more acceptable then queer folk if that's what you're askin. Don't hate them either as a general rule, just don't understand them and feel sorry for them.


----------



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

No, but I do hate bisexuals. Those bi's, they just can't make up their minds!!


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

How many kids have committed suicide because they determined they are straight and can't take the bullying?


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

Sume people even hate Bicycles.:dance:


----------



## stormwalker (Oct 27, 2004)

copperkid3 said:


> I might add, that she's cut her hair real short to a 'butch' look, changed the color 5 times in 4 weeks and now dresses 'funny'.....hmmmm?
> QUOTE]
> 
> I think her behavior is classic "How to evade a Stalker" behavior!
> LOL!!


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

stormwalker said:


> copperkid3 said:
> 
> 
> > I might add, that she's cut her hair real short to a 'butch' look, changed the color 5 times in 4 weeks and now dresses 'funny'.....hmmmm?
> ...


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

JJ Grandits said:


> How many kids have committed suicide because they determined they are straight and can't take the bullying?


Lots of kids have commit suicide because of bullying, whether they were straight or gay.

.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

> No, but I do hate bisexuals. Those bi's, they just can't make up their minds!!


What can I say? I'm a LIBRA, fer cryin' out loud! 

We can't make up our minds about ANYTHING!


----------



## salmonslayer (Jan 4, 2009)

I dont hate anyone and could care less what they do in the bedroom but I do have an observation kind of related to this subject. In general I have found that most men (and a lot of women) dont find the thought of two women being together or a woman as being "bi" as off putting but most men (and again a lot of women) find the thought of two guys together or guys who are "bi" as extremely off putting and up there in the ick category.

I'm not judging and I have had gay friends for many years (all those years in the military where there were no gays until recently dont you know) but thats my general impression and I confess to feeling the same way. Thoughts?


----------



## atobols (Jan 7, 2010)

salmonslayer said:


> I dont hate anyone and could care less what they do in the bedroom but I do have an observation kind of related to this subject. In general I have found that most men (and a lot of women) dont find the thought of two women being together or a woman as being "bi" as off putting but most men (and again a lot of women) find the thought of two guys together or guys who are "bi" as extremely off putting and up there in the ick category.
> 
> I'm not judging and I have had gay friends for many years (all those years in the military where there were no gays until recently dont you know) but thats my general impression and I confess to feeling the same way. Thoughts?


Well, here are my thoughts and I'm a hetero female:

I don't like to imagine any couples I know having sex. I don't care if they're same sex or not. We are close friends with couples that fit in 3 categories, m/m, f/f, and m/f. Just the thought of any of them having sexual relations is disturbing to me. I'm sure they do it, I hope they enjoy it but I don't want to think about it.

Now, imagining couples I don't personally know is fine. I've actually been reading a romance series that has always been m/f couples but the first m/m couple has been introduced. I've got to say that I am quite excited for the upcoming release of the m/m couple book. I decided to read my first m/m romance book, by another author, a few weeks ago and it was very enjoyable. It's kind of the thought that one hot guy is nice and two hot guys is even better. 

I don't think I would be that interested in f/f relations. There would be too much emotion in it for me. I'm not an emotional girl so that is a turn off for me. Some women are really hot but that doesn't mean I want to have sex with them. I don't know, maybe it's just my heterosexuality limiting me. :shrug:


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I hate everyone equally, I don&#8217;t show favoritism....LOL


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

emdeengee said:


> Strong, confident men have no problem dealing with an equal.


That explains a lot.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

> Now, imagining couples I don't personally know is fine. I've actually been reading a romance series that has always been m/f couples but the first m/m couple has been introduced. I've got to say that I am quite excited for the upcoming release of the m/m couple book. I decided to read my first m/m romance book, by another author, a few weeks ago and it was very enjoyable. It's kind of the thought that one hot guy is nice and two hot guys is even better.


Somewhere I read that porn and erotic literature featuring gay men is very popular with hetero women. 

Hmm, apparently so: http://gawker.com/5615899/why-are-straight-women-so-obsessed-with-gay-sex


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

willow_girl said:


> Somewhere I read that porn and erotic literature featuring gay men is very popular with hetero women.
> 
> Hmm, apparently so: http://gawker.com/5615899/why-are-straight-women-so-obsessed-with-gay-sex


I feel dirty now.. must go shower....and erase my history so the wife does not see it.


----------



## VERN in IL (Nov 30, 2008)

I live in the United States of America. I have the RIGHT to hate, for whatever reason or for no reason.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

FeralFemale said:


> No, but I do hate bisexuals. Those bi's, they just can't make up their minds!!


It's the woman in them.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

emdeengee said:


> A lot of women hate men. What's your point? A lot of men hate women. In fact if you go by statistics men brutalize women and always have. Rfeason enough for some women to hate men.
> 
> Lately men have really begun to whine about how women hate men. This has more to to with the actual man doing the whining than with women who are independent and selective. Women no longer have to tolerate the things that kept them down - dependent and controlled. Education, birth control and just taking charge of our lives and not accepting limitations placed on us has changed the world and the dynamics between the sexes. This is very difficult for some men to adjust to. Strong, confident men have no problem dealing with an equal.


Ahhhh, a feminist. This explains _sooooo_ much about you. In your world it only goes one way. Only men do women wrong, never the other way around. 

I bet the equality talk comes to a screeching halt when the situation is reversed.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

willow_girl said:


> What can I say? I'm a LIBRA, fer cryin' out loud!
> 
> We can't make up our minds about ANYTHING!


I just think that if a bisexual woman expects to have a girlfriend, she should expect to share......................


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

emdeengee said:


> A lot of women hate men. What's your point? A lot of men hate women. In fact if you go by statistics men brutalize women and always have. Rfeason enough for some women to hate men.
> 
> Lately men have really begun to whine about how women hate men. This has more to to with the actual man doing the whining than with women who are independent and selective. Women no longer have to tolerate the things that kept them down - dependent and controlled. Education, birth control and just taking charge of our lives and not accepting limitations placed on us has changed the world and the dynamics between the sexes. This is very difficult for some men to adjust to. Strong, confident men have no problem dealing with an equal.


Did I miss something? 
How did a light hearted post turn into a Militant Lesbian Zombie Equality rant? I went back and scanned it 3 times. I still don't have a clue:huh::shrug:


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

tinknal said:


> Ahhhh, a feminist. This explains _sooooo_ much about you. In your world it only goes one way. Only men do women wrong, never the other way around.
> 
> I bet the equality talk comes to a screeching halt when the situation is reversed.


Yes I am a feminist - fought long and hard for equality and will never appologize for that or stop. Our daughters are benefiting now from our fight. Many decent and honourable men fought just as hard alongside of us. 

In my world men are abused physically, emotionally and financially by women just as women are abused physically, emotionally and financially by men. Sadly the statistics still show that men do women wrong far more often than the reverse situation.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Just Cliff said:


> Did I miss something?
> How did a light hearted post turn into a Militant Lesbian Zombie Equality rant? I went back and scanned it 3 times. I still don't have a clue:huh::shrug:


That you are clueless is no surprise.


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

emdeengee said:


> That you are clueless is no surprise.


As long as your cognizant of the fact that your rambleing posts were misplaced....


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

emdeengee said:


> Yes I am a feminist - fought long and hard for equality and will never appologize for that or stop. Our daughters are benefiting now from our fight. Many decent and honourable men fought just as hard alongside of us.
> 
> In my world men are abused physically, emotionally and financially by women just as women are abused physically, emotionally and financially by men. Sadly the statistics still show that men do women wrong far more often than the reverse situation.


There are no agencies, bureaus, or governmental bodies keeping track of men being raked over the coals by women.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

There are lots of statistics and basic information available - for any state you can find out about domestic violence against men and custodial decisions. There are even abuse help lines for men as well as legal aid exclusively for men.

If the stats are scued with reference to physical abuse it is because men who are abused need to man up and come forward. Men are now going through the same experience that women went through. Afraid and ashamed to admit what is happening. Will they be ignored? Probably a lot of the time - just as it was and is for women. But it is their duty to come forward because if there are children in the home then the children are being abused as well - just by witnessing the abuse of the man by the woman.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

JustCliff - Not misplaced. My post was in response to a comment on this thread about women hating men.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

emdeengee said:


> Yes I am a feminist - fought long and hard for *equality*


I have never understood why some women insist upon fighting long and hard to win the right to take a giant step backwards?


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

hey since gays are getting the right to marry(wellin canada they have the right nationwide...what about bisexuals? should they be able to marry one of each??? Shouldnt they be entitled to have a spouse of each sex??hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Old John (May 27, 2004)

No, I don't hate Heterosexuals........I've been one, all my life. And so have each of my DWives, except one. She was Bisexual. It made life interesting sometimes. Fun too on occasion.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> I have never understood why some women insist upon fighting long and hard to win the right to take a giant step backwards?


LOL! Very Funny! 

I love men (won the lottery when I met my husband of 35 years) and certainly don't consider reaching levels of equality with them as being a step backwards. Rather an up lifting. Simple things like the right to vote, to attend school, to be considered a person under the law, to not be sold as property, to own property, equal pay for equal work and to have dominion over our own bodies and a right to our own children are often taken for granted by men because they have always had them. Today a father can look at his daughter and know that she will have rights, independence and freedom. Sadly more than half the women on the planet still don't have any rights or freedoms.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

HOTW said:


> hey since gays are getting the right to marry(wellin canada they have the right nationwide...what about bisexuals? should they be able to marry one of each??? Shouldnt they be entitled to have a spouse of each sex??hmmmmmmmmmmm


An interesting question. I think it would fall under polygamy laws. Of course you don't have to be married to both if you have a common agreement.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

emdeengee said:


> LOL! Very Funny!
> 
> I love men (won the lottery when I met my husband of 35 years) and certainly don't consider reaching levels of equality with them as being a step backwards. Rather an up lifting. Simple things like the right to vote, to attend school, to be considered a person under the law, to not be sold as property, to own property, equal pay for equal work and to have dominion over our own bodies and a right to our own children are often taken for granted by men because they have always had them. Today a father can look at his daughter and know that she will have rights, independence and freedom. Sadly more than half the women on the planet still don't have any rights or freedoms.


Ok, just how old are you!?!? I was born in 1951 and by the fall of 1957 I happen to know that girls were not only allowed to go to school... they were required to go... just like I was. Women have had the right to vote in the United States since the adoption of the Constitution as the supreme law of the land in 1778, which was more clearly defined by the 14th amendments ratification in 1868 and again reaffirmed by the 19th amendments ratification in 1920. Women have been considered a "person" under the law since the adoption of the Constitution in 1778, that status was reaffirmed in 1868 with the ratification of the 14th amendment. Women have had the right to own property in the US since before there was a US! They have had the right to not be owned as property since the ratification of the 13th amendment in 1865. Women have had the right of dominion over their own bodies literally for centuries prior to formation of the US... I dont recall the exact dates... but rape has been considered a heinous crime by nearly every culture in the world since the earliest civilized governments were formed. (headaches date back even earlier) My parents were divorced in 1954 because she took a few extra liberties with her body.... loaning it out to one of the neighbors... and my father managed to gain legal custody and raise us which was very rare in the US up until women decided to "fight for their rights" during the 70s. Equal pay for equal work??? I know lotsa women who make a lot more than men for the same work... and thats nothing new either. Perhaps some women need to hone their negotiation skills when it comes time to get that raise or promotion. 

Now that we have established beyond a doubt that at least since 1920 (and actually much earlier than that) that women have been equal under the law to men... lets talk about their superior position prior to the womens movement. Most married women were not expected to work outside the home.... they could merely take care of light house keeping duties and end up with the home when the old man finally got it paid for and she threw him out. Her needs were provided for her... food, clothes, housing, and quite often a great many luxuries such as jewelry, horses, automobiles, and other "goodies" that she liked without EVER once punching a timeclock or going down in a mine. She was not only allowed to keep all the possessions a man had worked for.... she often forced him to keep providing her a good living after she threw him out of the house... its called alimony... shorter and a bit more polite than alley money which was closer to the truth in many cases. In the vast majority of cases she was allowed to keep and raise the offspring too, and was paid quite handsomely for the privilege.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Now that we have established beyond a doubt that at least since 1920 (and actually much earlier than that) that women have been equal under the law to men... lets talk about their superior position prior to the womens movement. Most married women were not expected to work outside the home.... they could merely take care of *light house keeping duties* and end up with the home when the old man finally got it paid for and she threw him out. Her needs were provided for her... food, clothes, housing, and quite often a great many *luxuries* such as jewelry, horses, automobiles, and other "goodies" that she liked without EVER once punching a timeclock or going down in a mine. She was not only allowed to keep all the possessions a man had worked for.... she often forced him to keep providing her a good living after she threw him out of the house... its called alimony... shorter and a bit more polite than alley money which was closer to the truth in many cases. In the vast majority of cases she was allowed to keep and raise the offspring too, and was paid quite handsomely for the privilege.


I guess your family must run in much richer circles or you have never done housework. Taking care of a family and keeping house is hardly "light housework" and while I don't know statistics I highly doubt women were being showered with luxuries. And as many women that frequent this forum can tell you they raised "the offspring" without any help from the dead beat that abandoned the family.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Wags said:


> I guess your family must run in much richer circles or you have never done housework. Taking care of a family and keeping house is hardly "light housework" and while I don't know statistics I highly doubt women were being showered with luxuries. And as many women that frequent this forum can tell you they raised "the offspring" without any help from the dead beat that abandoned the family.


Actually I do nearly all of the housework since I became disabled several years ago. easy peasy compared to most of the "work" I have done over the years. And noooooo we are not wealthy by any stretch of the imagination! LOL As to the women in the forum who raised kids without help of the fathers... that is not the fault of the laws in this country. They have the right to child support in every state I ever heard of... but sadly some do not pursue the matter thus leaving their children a bit short. 

Oh.. nearly forgot... I think Evona or whatever her name is did very well in the luxury dept... but then she married a man who had the means to provide them.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Yvonnes Hubby - wow you are a bitter man. Bad experiences or bad upbrining? Poor Yvonne.

I did not say that all the battles for equality were fought during my life time. They were fought over generations and decades. Hard work.

Apparently you have never done housework or raised children because under no stretch of the imagination can these duties not be called work - and heavy work - 24/7/365. 

I guess women were given the multi-tasking XX chromosomes to be able to handle everything - a job, home, children and if unlucky, a whining man.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

emdeengee said:


> Yvonnes Hubby - wow you are a bitter man. Bad experiences or bad upbrining? Poor Yvonne.
> 
> I did not say that all the battles for equality were fought during my life time. They were fought over generations and decades. Hard work.
> 
> ...


Naw... I am not bitter in the least.... I was merely pointing out to you that in our country women have been on equal footing with men (legally) basically since the country was formed. I then pointed out a couple of the very distinct advantages that women enjoyed up until a few of them wanted to down trade their superior position to become mere equals. 

If you have followed my posts for very long you would be aware that I just finished raising my second family... he is off in Florida seeking a bit more education at this time. I raised three others (two girls and a fine son) before Yvonne and I got married. I also raised a younger brother and sister while working three jobs before that. Yeah, I understand raising kids... and I understand what it takes to run a household. As I posted above, I have pretty much been reduced to that role now that I am no longer able to work outside the home. I figure the least I can do is take care of the housework and gardens.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Your history is incorrect. Women (legally) were not "on an equal footing with men basically since the country was formed." When the US Congress adopted amendments to the Constitution to end slavery and provide justice to former slaves the 14th Amendment was passed in 1868 and guaranteed all "persons" the right to "equal protection under the law." However, the second section of the amendment used the words "male citizens," in describing who would be counted in determining how many representatives each state gets in Congress. This was the first time the Constitution said point blank that women were excluded. Similarly, the 15th Amendment in 1870 extended voting rights to all men -- but not to any women. It took until 1920 and the 19th amendment for women to get the vote and even as late as 1961 the SUPREME court upheld Florida's law that prevented women from serving on a jury. Equality under the law? Naw.


Since you have experience with housework and raising children while working a job (multi-tasking) your contempt for women and dismissal of their enormous contribution to society is even more astounding. 

I really don't get your "reduced to that role" and "the least I can do is take care of the housework and gardens" comments at all. Clearly you consider the work demeaning and that you are doing it as a favour - the least you can do? Odd again since if you are doing those duties properly then you know how much work it takes even without kids at home. I guess we are from different "stock". My entire family and my husband's believe that marriage is 100%, 100%. We all do it all. When you have kids it is the same deal. Each parent is 100% and 100% responsible. Never is it a question of "or"


----------



## DanielY (Aug 25, 2011)

nope, but I also don't like people airing their sexual perversions. Feel free to determine for yourself what is perverse. I know some people that think a husband and wife holding hands in public is perverse. I know people that think being naked even with yourself all alone is perverse. So to each their own.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

emdeengee said:


> Your history is incorrect. Women (legally) were not "on an equal footing with men basically since the country was formed." When the US Congress adopted amendments to the Constitution to end slavery and provide justice to former slaves the 14th Amendment was passed in 1868 and guaranteed all "persons" the right to "equal protection under the law." However, the second section of the amendment used the words "male citizens," in describing who would be counted in determining how many representatives each state gets in Congress. This was the first time the Constitution said point blank that women were excluded. Similarly, the 15th Amendment in 1870 extended voting rights to all men -- but not to any women. It took until 1920 and the 19th amendment for women to get the vote and even as late as 1961 the SUPREME court upheld Florida's law that prevented women from serving on a jury. Equality under the law? Naw.
> 
> 
> Since you have experience with housework and raising children while working a job (multi-tasking) your contempt for women and dismissal of their enormous contribution to society is even more astounding.
> ...


The fifteenth amendment did not give voting rights to any man...nor did it deny the right to vote to any woman, it only prevented voting rights to be denied to any citizen due to their race, color or previous condition of servitude. "The right of citizens of the United States to vote shall not be denied or abridged by the United States or by any state on account of race, color, or previous condition of servitude." The key word here is "citizen" which was plainly clarified in the 14th.... "All persons born or naturalized in the United States, and subject to the jurisdiction thereof, are citizens of the United States" 

Hence, constitutionally women had ever bit as much a right to vote as men with the passage f the 14th and 15th amendments. They actually had it with the adoption of the Constitution but by the mid 19th century it was unmistakably clear. 

My contempt for women?!?!? :hysterical: I have no contempt for most women... I think most are marvelous lovely creatures who happen to be vastly superior to their male counterparts! There are those few here an there that can be a pain in the neck.. but mostly women are my very favorite people. My Yvonne especially. 

I do not feel house work is menial nor degrading either.. just easy.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

The 14th and 15th amendments were passed in the 19th Century but women were not allowed to vote legally until the 20th century so they were not equal under the law.

Just out of curiousity - since you can do housework and find it easy (obviously the light housework of which you mentioned) and can garden why are you no longer able to work outside the home? By "no longer able" I presume you mean not by choice?


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

emdeengee said:


> LOL! Very Funny!
> 
> I love men (won the lottery when I met my husband of 35 years) and certainly don't consider reaching levels of equality with them as being a step backwards. Rather an up lifting. Simple things like the right to vote, to attend school, to be considered a person under the law, to not be sold as property, to own property, equal pay for equal work and to have dominion over our own bodies and a right to our own children are often taken for granted by men because they have always had them. Today a father can look at his daughter and know that she will have rights, independence and freedom. Sadly more than half the women on the planet still don't have any rights or freedoms.


1. Women have had the franchise in the U.S. for almost 100 years. Your point?

2. Women have always been considered a person under the law, at least in this country.

3. Not to be sold as property? Took care of that one with the Emancipation Proclamation...and it included men, too.

4. Dominion over your own bodies? Code word for abortion rights, the anytime type. Granting one the right to kill, I suppose...I'm not sure that is actually an advancement.

5. A right to our own children? Gee, sounds like you made 'em all by yourself. Down in my part of the swamp, it takes both male and female, but I guess things change...no woman is automatically a good mother just because she birthed a child. Most children are better off with their mother, but that is not always the case.

6. Half the world's women don't live in freedom? I submit that a large portion of them would spit in freedom's eye for decent medical care and enough to eat.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

emdeengee said:


> The 14th and 15th amendments were passed in the 19th Century but women were not allowed to vote legally until the 20th century so they were not equal under the law.
> 
> Just out of curiousity - since you can do housework and find it easy (obviously the light housework of which you mentioned) and can garden why are you no longer able to work outside the home? By "no longer able" I presume you mean not by choice?


Women had the right to vote all along... constitutionally... which is the highest law in our great nation...It says so, right there in article 6... It does seem a pity that states and even the federal government cant quite seem to bring themselves to obey it. 

I am a cancer survivor... but the treatments did not treat me kindly... I lost my voice almost completely with damage from the radiation, and the chemo affected my short term memory and ability to work with numbers accurately. That pretty much ended my career as a real estate sales agent. That coupled with chronic atrial fibrillation that creates severe problems when it comes to very much physical activity at all. Its amazing how much we depend on adequate normal blood flow! Without plenty of oxygen to the muscles we become very weak very quickly.


----------



## salmonslayer (Jan 4, 2009)

emdeengee said:


> The 14th and 15th amendments were passed in the 19th Century but women were not allowed to vote legally until the 20th century so they were not equal under the law.
> 
> Just out of curiousity - since you can do housework and find it easy (obviously the light housework of which you mentioned) and can garden why are you no longer able to work outside the home? By "no longer able" I presume you mean not by choice?


 Okay, so we have established that woman's suffrage was granted in 1920 which makes you at least 91 years old so I am trying to take your age into account but your last comment about someones disability was not only rude and uncalled for, it shows me your no better than someone who thinks gays can just decide to not be gay "by choice". 

But you did clearly demonstrate one of the reasons some people are uneasy with the original topic. I dont think gays should suffer discrimination because they are gay just like I dont think women should suffer discrimination because they are female; but if they have to scream at me about being gay or being female all the time and constantly proclaim their sexual orientation or gender its obnoxious. 

I have found that most men who feel the need to proclaim how manly they are, most women who have to proclaim how equal they are, and people who have to constantly proclaim that whatever their particular sexual identity is is normal usually have underlying issues. People who actually know those things about themselves dont feel the need to remind everyone else; they dont have to.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

willow_girl said:


> See how ridiculous that sounds?


 Yes, I do. I hate gays, bi's, and asexuals as well. I hate blacks, tans, yellows, and whites. I hate people in general.

Ok ok, I'm just in a bad mood. Hate is an active thing so I don't bother to hate much. Child molesters I suppose, that's a group I can hate pretty well.


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

salmonslayer said:


> Okay, so we have established that woman's suffrage was granted in 1920 which makes you at least 91 years old so I am trying to take your age into account but your last comment about someones disability was not only rude and uncalled for, it shows me your no better than someone who thinks gays can just decide to not be gay "by choice".
> 
> But you did clearly demonstrate one of the reasons some people are uneasy with the original topic. I dont think gays should suffer discrimination because they are gay just like I dont think women should suffer discrimination because they are female; but if they have to scream at me about being gay or being female all the time and constantly proclaim their sexual orientation or gender its obnoxious.
> 
> I have found that most men who feel the need to proclaim how manly they are, most women who have to proclaim how equal they are, and people who have to constantly proclaim that whatever their particular sexual identity is is normal usually have underlying issues. People who actually know those things about themselves dont feel the need to remind everyone else; they dont have to.


Awesome post! :bow:


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Women had the right to vote all along... constitutionally... which is the highest law in our great nation...It says so, right there in article 6... It does seem a pity that states and even the federal government cant quite seem to bring themselves to obey it.
> 
> I am a cancer survivor... but the treatments did not treat me kindly... I lost my voice almost completely with damage from the radiation, and the chemo affected my short term memory and ability to work with numbers accurately. That pretty much ended my career as a real estate sales agent. That coupled with chronic atrial fibrillation that creates severe problems when it comes to very much physical activity at all. Its amazing how much we depend on adequate normal blood flow! Without plenty of oxygen to the muscles we become very weak very quickly.


Having something guaranteed by the Constitution is only valid when it is applied. Equality was guaranteed to African Americans and it took a century to happen. So any way you slice it having the constitutional right to vote means nothing if you don't have the legal right to vote.

Me too. Cancer is no fun. Very sorry about the voice loss. I lost my sight and hearing for over 4 months as a result of the chemo. Numerical referencing is still good so I am able to continue my business - thankfully since it is all numbers. The loss of anything to do with communication is something that is very, very difficult. We tend to take all of that for granted. But you write very, very well - like an author.


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

willow_girl said:


> See how ridiculous that sounds?


:happy2:


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

salmonslayer said:


> Okay, so we have established that woman's suffrage was granted in 1920 which makes you at least 91 years old so I am trying to take your age into account but your last comment about someones disability was not only rude and uncalled for, it shows me your no better than someone who thinks gays can just decide to not be gay "by choice".
> 
> But you did clearly demonstrate one of the reasons some people are uneasy with the original topic. I dont think gays should suffer discrimination because they are gay just like I dont think women should suffer discrimination because they are female; but if they have to scream at me about being gay or being female all the time and constantly proclaim their sexual orientation or gender its obnoxious.
> 
> I have found that most men who feel the need to proclaim how manly they are, most women who have to proclaim how equal they are, and people who have to constantly proclaim that whatever their particular sexual identity is is normal usually have underlying issues. People who actually know those things about themselves dont feel the need to remind everyone else; they dont have to.


What disability? I asked a simple question out of curiousity, not malice because I did not know to what he was refering until I just read his post this morning. Assume and judge much?


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

emdeengee said:


> Having something guaranteed by the Constitution is only valid when it is applied. Equality was guaranteed to African Americans and it took a century to happen. So any way you slice it having the constitutional right to vote means nothing if you don't have the legal right to vote.


Yer right about the law.. having a law does little or no good if it cannot be enforced. That being said there were very few women willing to force the states to obey the law regarding voting rights for a very long time. The right to vote however had little to do with their ability to run the show from behind the scenes.  The same Constitution that granted women.... and men their rights should guarantee gays the right of matrimony to the person of their choice. However I have not heard of an effort to take a case to the supreme court who could then enforce the Constitution and insure their right to do so not be violated in the future. According to the Supreme law... no person/citizen can be denied the rights and privileges enjoyed by all other citizens. IE.... if Jane has the right to marry Bob.... Joe should have the same right... as long as its ok with Bob of course.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

emdeengee said:


> Me too. Cancer is no fun. Very sorry about the voice loss. I lost my sight and hearing for over 4 months as a result of the chemo. Numerical referencing is still good so I am able to continue my business - thankfully since it is all numbers. The loss of anything to do with communication is something that is very, very difficult. We tend to take all of that for granted. But you write very, very well - like an author.


Thanks... I am certainly no author, but I do try to be as clear as possible with my posts, and btw, I was not in the least bit offended by your question as to my disability. I thought it was a perfectly legitimate question, especially as I have seldom mentioned those issues in the forum and you had no way to know unless you had caught one of those few instances.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Salmonslayer wrote "I have found that most men who feel the need to proclaim how manly they are, most women who have to proclaim how equal they are, and people who have to constantly proclaim that whatever their particular sexual identity is is normal usually have underlying issues. People who actually know those things about themselves dont feel the need to remind everyone else; they dont have to."

I would add that men who constantly belittle, blame and whine about women and how easy they have it and how unfair life is to men now that women have taken control of their lives are not very strong and definitely insecure. Men who are comfortable in themselves are not threatened by the changing world but rather challenged by it.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

emdeengee said:


> Salmonslayer wrote "I have found that most men who feel the need to proclaim how manly they are, most women who have to proclaim how equal they are, and people who have to constantly proclaim that whatever their particular sexual identity is is normal usually have underlying issues. People who actually know those things about themselves dont feel the need to remind everyone else; they dont have to."
> 
> I would add that men who constantly belittle, blame and whine about women and how easy they have it and how unfair life is to men now that women have taken control of their lives are not very strong and definitely insecure. Men who are comfortable in themselves are not threatened by the changing world but rather challenged by it.


Interesting.. I havent met any men who fit that description yet... but if I do I will certainly keep this in mind. It does seem quite reasonable.


----------



## FourDeuce (Jun 27, 2002)

"It does seem quite reasonable."

Straw Men usually do. :icecream:


----------



## salmonslayer (Jan 4, 2009)

emdeengee said:


> Salmonslayer wrote "I have found that most men who feel the need to proclaim how manly they are, most women who have to proclaim how equal they are, and people who have to constantly proclaim that whatever their particular sexual identity is is normal usually have underlying issues. People who actually know those things about themselves dont feel the need to remind everyone else; they dont have to."
> 
> I would add that men who constantly belittle, blame and whine about women and how easy they have it and how unfair life is to men now that women have taken control of their lives are not very strong and definitely insecure. Men who are comfortable in themselves are not threatened by the changing world but rather challenged by it.


 Now that we can agree on. My wife is the most intelligent and competent person I have ever known and I not only see her as an equal, I am amazed she has accomplished so much. We share our lives and that includes housework, she works on the equipment with me, her retirement is very good and combined with mine allows us a certain comfort neither of us could have alone....The only thing I ever question is her judgement...she picked me for a spouse.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

This is the part of the whole feminista agenda that amuses me. They like to say things like "until the 1920s women had no choice, no rights, blah blah blah". What they neglect to mention is that men didn't have it any better. If your Dad was a farmer you became a farmer. If your Dad was a miner you became a miner. If your Dad was a banker you became a banker. 

At one point in our history the only choices for a career minded woman was to become either a teacher, or a nurse. During those times the US had the best educated children in the world and the best health care system in the world.

You can argue all you want about what women have gained, but you cannot deny what we all have lost.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Until women got the vote (1919 but not ratified until 1920) they had no say in who formed the government or the judiciary therefore they had no say in the laws that were passed. That is not freedom or equality.

"What they neglect to mention is that men didn't have it any better. If your Dad was a farmer you became a farmer. If your Dad was a miner you became a miner. If your Dad was a banker you became a banker. "

One name (but there are millions, most not famous) springs to mind to argue this point - Abraham Lincoln - his father was a pioneer farmer. Lincoln became a lawyer and then President. 

Those who strive for change make change.


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

salmonslayer said:


> Okay, so we have established that woman's suffrage was granted in 1920 .


Actually women had the right to vote in Utah before it even became a territory. That right was removed however, in 1887, by Congress with the EdmundsâTucker Act, which was designed to weaken the Mormons politically and punish them for polygamy.The Mormons dropped the polygamy requirement in 1890 and in 1895 Utah adopted a constitution restoring the right of woman suffrage. Congress admitted Utah as a state with that constitution in 1896.wikipedia


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

> At one point in our history the only choices for a career minded woman was to become either a teacher, or a nurse. During those times the US had the best educated children in the world and the best health care system in the world.


Sounds great UNLESS you happened to be a woman who wanted to be something other than a teacher, nurse, or wife/mother!


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

willow_girl said:


> Sounds great UNLESS you happened to be a woman who wanted to be something other than a teacher, nurse, or wife/mother!


Or a man who wanted to be something other than a farmer, miner or banker. 

Of course there were exceptions to the rule, both men and women who rose above their station in life to do great things.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

willow_girl said:


> Sounds great UNLESS you happened to be a woman who wanted to be something other than a teacher, nurse, or wife/mother!


There were other occupations for women as well as going into business for themselves. Seems like one of the very oldest professions known to mankind is credited to women.  During the 1800s there were many women who worked at all sorts of things other than teaching or nursing. As early as 1870 we had a woman seriously running for president of the United States! (Victoria Woodhull) In 1867 Susan Steward entered medical school and was class valedictorian in 1870.... and began practicing medicine shortly after graduation. Then of course there were other occupations... like Louisa Alcott who was a seamstress... up until she became a successful author. Or if a woman wanted to she could simply earn a living like Martha Jane Cannary (aka Calamity Jane) did.... as a scout for the US military or mining for gold, hustling a few dollars in the saloons playing poker and a variety of other things. Of course there were other occupations too and roles for women of talent.. singing in the opera... acting on stage... running newspapers.... legal work for lawyers, or become a lawyer themselves. Of course a woman in those days had to have a bit of grit in their craw to make it work.... just like the men did back then... but they could do most anything if they applied themselves... just like many manage to do today. Of course it was probably much easier to just marry well, and let a man take care of them... kinda like it is today.


----------



## salmonslayer (Jan 4, 2009)

HOTW said:


> Actually women had the right to vote in Utah before it even became a territory. That right was removed however, in 1887, by Congress with the EdmundsâTucker Act, which was designed to weaken the Mormons politically and punish them for polygamy.The Mormons dropped the polygamy requirement in 1890 and in 1895 Utah adopted a constitution restoring the right of woman suffrage. Congress admitted Utah as a state with that constitution in 1896.wikipedia


 Yes and they had the right to vote in many states and it kind of ebbed and flowed much like Utah unjtil it was taken up by the feds in 1919. Its pretty interesting when you start looking at it and some of the places that didnt allow women to vote was surprising to me. In my studies of the Civil War one of the reasons Mary Todd Lincoln and others supported the emancipation of the slaves was because they hoped to coat tail womens issues including voting.


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

Not a fan rainbows painted on the streets, or a full month of celebration that the heteros don't get !

Keep it to yourself, and get along with everyone !


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Always fun to see a blast from the past and interesting to see how many posters on that thread are no longer around.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

CKelly78z said:


> Not a fan rainbows painted on the streets, or a full month of celebration that the heteros don't get !
> 
> Keep it to yourself, and get along with everyone !


These old threads are fun. Oh, those relatively unpolluted days.

I'm not sure why the homosexual/whatever crowd feels that they are somehow more special than the rest of us. It's a double standard for sure.

I USED to be tolerant of the lgbtq whatever alphabet soup crowd. But their demands for respect, flaunting their personal lives, and screaming about how they are downtrodden and how it isn't fair, is such a huge turn off for me. Seriously, shut up and act like a normal person, and we'll treat you like one. I quit respecting them when they became whiney little snowflakes.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

They could not mary and could go to jail for being with the person they loved. Yes, they were treated differently. You can still be fired if you are gay. Can you be fired for being heterosexual?


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

painterswife said:


> They could not mary and could go to jail for being with the person they loved. Yes, they were treated differently. You can still be fired if you are gay. Can you be fired for being heterosexual?


If that is the reason someone wants to fire you, sure.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

I thought willowgirl was back there for a minute. Did hades freeze over when I wasn't paying attention? 

Old thread revived, now I get it. Carry on with the bickering....


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

painterswife said:


> They could not mary and could go to jail for being with the person they loved. Yes, they were treated differently. You can still be fired if you are gay. Can you be fired for being heterosexual?


You can be fired for wearing the wrong shirt or supporting the wrong cause, and yes even being hetero.
None of this is "protected"


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

emdeengee said:


> A lot of women hate men. What's your point? A lot of men hate women. In fact if you go by statistics men brutalize women and always have. Rfeason enough for some women to hate men.
> 
> Lately men have really begun to whine about how women hate men. This has more to to with the actual man doing the whining than with women who are independent and selective. Women no longer have to tolerate the things that kept them down - dependent and controlled. Education, birth control and just taking charge of our lives and not accepting limitations placed on us has changed the world and the dynamics between the sexes. This is very difficult for some men to adjust to. Strong, confident men have no problem dealing with an equal.


I have arrested just as many women for domestic violence as I have men. It just doesn't get reported as much.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Ole boy bought two new black Ford Thunderbirds for he and his wife years ago. Both were mean drunks who lived way too hard. She was usually the first one to provoke and the first one to call the sheriff.
One night on the way back from the tavern, he accuses her of getting a little too flirty with the bar tender.
The fight spills over into their front yard where she slugs him in the head. He slugs her and breaks her nose.
By the time the Deputies arrive, he has run his K Bar along all four sides of her Thunderbird. It was actually his car, he was just too stupid and blotto to realize it.
They disarm him, put him on the ground and cuff him. She decides she loves him again and they are being too rough.
After the third time of demanding they release him, she climbs up the back of one of the deputies and starts clawing his face.
"Lady! This is the fourth time in 5 weeks we have been out here. Tonight is the night for both of you!"
She got a little gravel in that crooked nose while they put the braclets on her and gave her a night's accommodation at the local government owned bed and breakfast.

Seems like they were both treated equally to me.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

coolrunnin said:


> You can be fired for wearing the wrong shirt or supporting the wrong cause, and yes even being hetero.
> None of this is "protected"


I believe the prior poster was referring to federal employment law.

"Federal laws protect employees from being fired or otherwise discriminated against due to their age, disability, gender, genetic information, national origin, race, religion or sex. Several states and localities also prohibit employment discrimination based on gender identity or sexuality."









Wrongful Termination Checklist - FindLaw


If you've been fired from a job, review this wrongful termination checklist to see if your discharge might have been illegal. A wrongful termination is any firing that is done in violation of federal, state, or local laws; the terms of an employment agreement; or for reasons that go against...




employment.findlaw.com




.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

painterswife said:


> They could not mary and could go to jail for being with the person they loved. Yes, they were treated differently. You can still be fired if you are gay. Can you be fired for being heterosexual?


In some states you can be fired for most any reason.
Employers just have to lie about it sometimes.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Re: Muleskinners post. Your arrest record seems very possible and probable but it may just depend on the people of your area. The statistics for the country tell a different story. The reality is that a woman’s life is safer with someone she doesn’t know than with a man she knows. On average 3 women a day are killed by their intimate partner.


On average, nearly 20 people per minute are physically abused by an intimate partner in the United States. During one year, this equates to more than 10 million women and men.1
1 in 4 women and 1 in 9 men experience severe intimate partner physical violence, intimate partner contact sexual violence, and/or intimate partner stalking with impacts such as injury, fearfulness, post-traumatic stress disorder, use of victim services, contraction of sexually transmitted diseases, etc.2
1 in 3 women and 1 in 4 men have experienced some form of physical violence by an intimate partner. This includes a range of behaviors (e.g. slapping, shoving, pushing) and in some cases might not be considered "domestic violence." 1
1 in 7 women and 1 in 25 men have been injured by an intimate partner.1
1 in 10 women have been raped by an intimate partner. Data is unavailable on male victims.1 

1 in 4 women and 1 in 7 men have been victims of severe physical violence (e.g. beating, burning, strangling) by an intimate partner in their lifetime.1
1 in 7 women and 1 in 18 men have been stalked by an intimate partner during their lifetime to the point in which they felt very fearful or believed that they or someone close to them would be harmed or killed.1
On a typical day, there are more than 20,000 phone calls placed to domestic violence hotlines nationwide.9
The presence of a gun in a domestic violence situation increases the risk of homicide by 500%.10
Intimate partner violence accounts for 15% of all violent crime.2
Women between the ages of 18-24 are most commonly abused by an intimate partner.2
19% of domestic violence involves a weapon.2
Domestic victimization is correlated with a higher rate of depression and suicidal behavior.2
Only 34% of people who are injured by intimate partners receive medical care for their injuries.2
*RAPE*

1 in 5 women and 1 in 71 men in the United States has been raped in their lifetime.1
Almost half of female (46.7%) and male (44.9%) victims of rape in the United States were raped by an acquaintance. Of these, 45.4% of female rape victims and 29% of male rape victims were raped by an intimate partner.11
*STALKING*

19.3 million women and 5.1 million men in the United States have been stalked in their lifetime.1 60.8% of female stalking victims and 43.5% men reported being stalked by a current or former intimate partner.11
*HOMICIDE*

A study of intimate partner homicides found that 20% of victims were not the intimate partners themselves, but family members, friends, neighbors, persons who intervened, law enforcement responders, or bystanders.3
72% of all murder-suicides involve an intimate partner; 94% of the victims of these murder suicides are female.8
*CHILDREN AND DOMESTIC VIOLENCE*

1 in 15 children are exposed to intimate partner violence each year, and 90% of these children are eyewitnesses to this violence.5
*ECONOMIC IMPACT*

Victims of intimate partner violence lose a total of 8.0 million days of paid work each year.6
The cost of intimate partner violence exceeds $8.3 billion per year.6
Between 21-60% of victims of intimate partner violence lose their jobs due to reasons stemming from the abuse.6
Between 2003 and 2008, 142 women were murdered in their workplace by their abuser, 78% of women killed in the workplace during this timeframe.4
*PHYSICAL/MENTAL IMPACT*

Women abused by their intimate partners are more vulnerable to contracting HIV or other STI’s due to forced intercourse or prolonged exposure to stress.7
Studies suggest that there is a relationship between intimate partner violence and depression and suicidal behavior.7
Physical, mental, and sexual and reproductive health effects have been linked with intimate partner violence including adolescent pregnancy, unintended pregnancy in general, miscarriage, stillbirth, intrauterine hemorrhage, nutritional deficiency, abdominal pain and other gastrointestinal problems, neurological disorders, chronic pain, disability, anxiety and post-traumatic stress disorder (PTSD), as well as noncommunicable diseases such as hypertension, cancer and cardiovascular diseases. Victims of domestic violence are also at higher risk for developing addictions to alcohol, tobacco, or drugs.7


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

"911, what is your emergency?"
"Yeah, my wife is beating me up again."

I'm pretty sure that happens moreso that it is reported as well.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Irish Pixie said:


> I believe the prior poster was referring to federal employment law.
> 
> "Federal laws protect employees from being fired or otherwise discriminated against due to their age, disability, gender, genetic information, national origin, race, religion or sex. Several states and localities also prohibit employment discrimination based on gender identity or sexuality."
> 
> ...


Thank you for making my point


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

painterswife said:


> They could not mary and could go to jail for being with the person they loved. Yes, they were treated differently. You can still be fired if you are gay. Can you be fired for being heterosexual?


Happens to both pretty often. No big deal. 


If the firing was because of their sex life and it was listed as such, then people can complain. It’s also a sign of a not to smart boss. Does a person really want to work for such a boss ?


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

...


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

....


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

I do.

I hate some random people I don’t know, who do some random things I’ll never know about.

There.

Got another question?



People suck.

(and, that includes you)


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> I do.
> 
> I hate some random people I don’t know, who do some random things I’ll never know about.
> 
> ...


Aww man, I think I need to run to my safe space so I can have a snowflake fit now

I need to talk to your manager too


----------

